# FR: I didn't like it



## flipstarali

Thanks
You also might know the answer to this question:
How do you say 'I didn't like it'
 Would it be Je ne l'ai aimé pas
or
Je n'ai l'aimé pas
or something different


----------



## thbruxelles

je n'ai pas aimé ça


----------



## flipstarali

how can you put the pronoun it correctly though, do you know?


----------



## tilt

_Je ne *l'*ai pas aimé(e).

__Ça_ is not always the best translation for _it_.


----------



## Welshleprechaun

thbruxelles said:


> je n'ai pas aimé ça


 
Using ça in this context is informal slang and not used in written language. If you want to be more formal, use the pronoun 'le': _Je ne l'ai pas aimé_.


----------



## flipstarali

Merci beaucoup


----------



## itka

> Using ça in this context is informal slang and not used in written language. If you want to be more formal, use the pronoun 'le': _Je ne l'ai pas aimé_.


Les deux phrases ne sont pas équivalentes.
_Je n'ai pas aimé cela / Je n'ai pas aimé ça_ (not slang but colloquial and very idiomatic)
_Je n'ai pas aimé ce film / je ne l'ai pas aimé_


----------



## thbruxelles

@welshleprechaum
"Using ça in this context is informal slang and not used in written language. If you want to be more formal, use the pronoun 'le': _Je ne l'ai pas aimé_."

Si on utilise ça (ou cela), on se réfère à quelque chose (pas quelqu'n).

Je ne l'ai pas aimé se réfère à quelqu'un, une personne.

Je n'ai pas aimé ça (ou cela) se rapporte à quelque chose (it). Je n'ai pas aimé la salade, je n'ai pas aimé ça. No in formal slang in it, you can write it.


----------



## itka

> Je ne l'ai pas aimé se réfère à quelqu'un, une personne.
> Je n'ai pas aimé ça (ou cela) se rapporte à quelque chose (it).


I don't agree with you.
This example I gave is perfectly correct though a movie is not a person :
_Je n'ai pas aimé ce film / je ne l'ai pas aimé_

Je n'ai pas aimé ça : je n'ai pas aimé cette chose = I didn't like this/that
Je ne l'ai pas aimé(e) : can refer to a person or a thing = I didn't like it/him/(her)


----------



## justbecrazy

Context: "I thought it (the film) would be good, but actually I didn't like it at all"

La phrase :  "I didn't like it at all"

Je dois utiliser l'imparfait or le passe compose?

Je ne l'aimais pas du tout ?
Je ne l'ai pas aimé du tout? 

Merci!!


----------



## Antonomase

"Je ne l'ai pas aimé du tout" est une opinion que tu as aujourd'hui à propos d'un événement passé.

"je ne l'aimais pas du tout" se situe dans le passé : c'est l'opinion que tu as eu en regardant le film.

Utiliser l'imparfait va insister sur le fait que c'est une opinion passée (peut-être pour dire qu'aujourd'hui tu as une autre opinion, ou pour expliquer un événement qui s'est produit par la suite).
Utiliser le passé composé est plus factuel.


----------



## Katniss Everdeen

Hi 
I know this is really simple but I'm not sure whether when saying "I didn't like it" it is "je n'ai pas l'aimé" or does "l" go somewhere else.
Thank you


----------



## Maître Capello

Object pronouns come right before the verb (or the auxiliary if applicable as in your example).

_Je ne *l'*aime pas._
_Je ne *l'*ai pas aimé._

That being said, depending on the context, you should rather say, _Je n'ai pas aimé *ça*_.


----------



## Katniss Everdeen

The context is that I was was doing the same thing in the morning and in the afternoon at work experience and I didn't like it. So in this contect which way would be better?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Ça_ is then the right choice but the verb should probably be in the imperfect:

_Je n'aimais pas ça._


----------



## Katniss Everdeen

Does it have to be imperfect or would passe composé be alright?


----------



## Maître Capello

It all depends on the full context, which is still not quite clear. Are you talking about a habitual work day or a single day? In the former case, you must definitely use the imperfect; in the latter, you should use the passé composé.


----------



## Katniss Everdeen

I'm talking about just one day so should it be passé composé?


----------

